
WTF is the Blockchain? - smb06
https://hackernoon.com/wtf-is-the-blockchain-1da89ba19348?source=linkShare-3e4d3e72fc4a-1498858843
======
Frogolocalypse
quite a lot of effort went into making something so complex seem so sillyly
(have i just invented a word?) easy. There were a few complexities left out
but it certainly explains the gist of it.

The bitcoin implementation is slightly more nuanced. One thing he didn't touch
on was the difference between nodes and miners. another thing he didn't touch
on was the signing of your txns. Because that wasnt covered, the specifics of
a 51% were not clear. A 51% attack can stop you spending your coins, but still
can't spend your coins. You would need to control the nodes for that to occur.

But still pretty good and it at least gets across the concept of the
blockchain itself.

